# Технологии и коммуникации > Компьютерные игры > Стратегии >  Морские Титаны (Зов Глубин)

## AKON

*Год выпуска:* 2000
*Жанр:* RTS - стратегия в реальном времени (Strategy (Real-time) / Isometric)
*Разработчик:* Ellipse Studios
*Издательство:* PAN Interactive(в странах снг компания - 1С)
*Платформа:* PC
*Системные требования:* Cистемные требования:
*** *Система:* Windows 98/ME/2000;
*** Процессор: Pentium II/Celeron 400;
*** ОЗУ: 64 Mb;
*** Видео-карта: совместимая с DirectX 7.

*Описание:* Морские Титаны - подводная стратегия в реальном времени, выполненная в лучших традициях Starcraft. Вы командуете одной их 3-х сторон: правительственной армией — "Черными Осьминогами", альянсом частных корпораций — "Белыми Акулами", или высокотехнологичной инопланетной расой — "Силикоидами". Действия происходят во мраке подводного мира, в который перебрались люди после столкновения Земли с огромной кометой...
Все три стороны преследуют свои цели. Осьминогам нужно разделаться с конкурентами, Акулы собираются прибрать к рукам месторождения кориума — бесценного минерала, который принесла с собой комета, — а Силикоиды пытаются построить Маяк, который передал бы накопленный банк данных на их родную планету... И каждая сторона готова сражаться. Драться за каждый грамм кориума, за каждый подводный грот, за каждый метр своей территории.
Так вперед, сквозь три десятка миссий, сквозь добрую сотню технологий, сквозь торпедные дуэли, к победе — это зов, который невозможно перепутать. Это — Зов Глубин.
Доп. информация: Никогда не слышал чтобы о геймплее этой игры плохо отзывались, скажу больше при словах настоящяя стратегия у меня в мыслях возникает название этой игры! В свое время она составляла конкуренцию старкрафту, но у близарта денег было побольше и именно она стала более популярной в то время, хотя у этой игры были большие шансы.





> 





_Кто играл? Если комуто интересно могу поделиться и залить на обменник( размер не большой около 600мб)._

----------


## Sanych

Я не очень люблю стратегии. Лучше RPG. Но иногда попадаются толковые. Конкретно в эту не играл.

----------


## Sadist

Тоже не играл,но на конкурента Старика,стоит посмотреть))

----------

